# my wine storage area



## dralarms (Feb 28, 2015)

I've been asked to elaborate on my wine area.

My wine area started life as a 10ft by 20ft storage building, I had a man door and 2 windows installed instead of the regular barn doors. 

It was insulated with r-19 (walls are made for r-13).

We then ran electric (word of advise, always triple the outlets you "think" you need).

We then sheet rocked, mudded and painted (it was at this stage we discovered that the building is not entirely square).

The floor was a good surface but we had boxes of hardwood left over from my original installation so I figured what the heck. (Use knee pads, I aggravated a previous injury).

We started with folding tables (don't do this, the are way too flimsy to cork on), ended up with 3 36" base cabinets and a 12" 4 drawer cabinet which ended up giving me 10 ft of counter space with plenty of storage underneath. 

We installed a utility sink with a pull out faucet (hate the faucet, getting a different one next week), no hot water yet, still working out the details on this.

Carboy storage came from a local water company, ,.

Freezer, air conditioner and heater rounded out the install.

The air conditioner is a "portable unit" but the way I installed it I had dead space behind it so I built a box that I use as extra storage. 


I need to get some better pictures but for now here are a couple.

The hoist is a 200 lb hoist from northen tools that is installed using 3 inch lag bolts and tested for sturdiness.


----------



## dralarms (Feb 28, 2015)

Outside view.


----------



## dralarms (Feb 28, 2015)

Upstairs storage (bottles, etc)


----------



## dralarms (Feb 28, 2015)

Air conditioner/heater. With storage above it.


----------



## dralarms (Feb 28, 2015)

And carboy storage.


----------



## dralarms (Feb 28, 2015)

And my counter work area.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Feb 28, 2015)

Thanks for posting those extra pictures !

Does the Mrs have to call you from time to time ? 

I hope that I will have a dedicated wine room similar to yours - after both kids move out


----------



## dralarms (Feb 28, 2015)

No, I don't spend that much time out there, right now anyway. Been to busy with work to get much done lately.


----------



## dralarms (Feb 28, 2015)

Here is my hoist being used to hold up a bag of apples for draining. Holding it up allows me to squeeze the bag and not have to drop the bag back into the bucket.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Feb 28, 2015)

I think you need a big screen TV only to pass some time away as your wine is fermenting as you are constantly checking temperatures and all - LOL


----------



## dralarms (Feb 28, 2015)

I'd have to mount it on th ceiling.


----------



## DoctorCAD (Feb 28, 2015)

Beats my spare bathroom winery by a mile


----------



## homesteader26 (Mar 1, 2015)

Room looks great! You have so much space and so much wine! Looking forward to a time when I have my room complete and have wine that is ready to drink that has been aged!


----------



## dralarms (Mar 1, 2015)

homesteader26 said:


> Room looks great! You have so much space and so much wine! Looking forward to a time when I have my room complete and have wine that is ready to drink that has been aged!



Thanks, don't be in a hurry to bottle like I did. I had a bunch with sediment in them from not clearing properly. Patience is a wine makers tool.


----------



## dralarms (Mar 1, 2015)

Made a video of the hoist in action. But it's a .mov file so my tablet won't recognize it and I can't figure out the site on my iphone.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Mar 1, 2015)

dralarms said:


> Made a video of the hoist in action. But it's a .mov file so my tablet won't recognize it and I can't figure out the site on my iphone.



If you post it on YOUTUBE you you will be take that file name and post it and everyone can see it


----------



## dralarms (Mar 1, 2015)

Don't have facebook on my phone and the android won't allow me to do anything with it.


----------



## dralarms (Mar 1, 2015)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=giXOe2vjxm4[/ame]




Lets see if this will work


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Mar 1, 2015)

You have a really good idea on how not to lift carboys !!

Video came out really good BTW


----------



## dralarms (Mar 1, 2015)

Thanks Steve. I'm not very photogenic.


----------

